# Just A Few ?s



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I have 4 RBP and when I got my first one I got him alone because I only had a 20 gallon tank. I bought him as a baby and he was a very little guy. I now have 4 in a 55 and the other 3 I bought as "medium" piranhas because it was months after I bought my first one so I figured they would all be the same size and they were. Everything went well none of them were eaten or anything. My question is that my 3 newest Ps have grown a lot since getting them and it seems like the first P I got has stopped growing. He is noticeable smaller than the other ones even though he is the "oldest". I am going to try to post a picture if I find out how. So what would make him stop growing? I'm starting to think he's not a piranha but he has the same appearance as the other ones except size and color.

My other question is that in about 2-3 months I am moving to a new place and I'm worried about transferring my tank and fish. It's only about a 5 minute drive from where I am so what would be the best way to transfer my tank? Empty? Half empty? Transferring my fish? Also when I get to my new place with my tank set up and new water added how long will I need it to filter with about 30% of my water I have now and 70% new water?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

#1 never move a fishtank with water. As for the red it could be a runt, i have had some reds that grow slower than there brothers, the younger a piranha is the faster it will grow. Post a pic and i can id it to be 100% but the usual misconception is with pacus and they grow faster than rbp so i doubt its not a red you prob have a runt, what are some of the differences between the smaller guy and the rest? 
When you move to a new house you will need to cycle the tank again or keep the filter media alive in transport but you will need alot of old water or alot of new dechlorianeted water or the bb will die anyways with chlorine even a small amount of 30% new water can start a mini cycle, the amount of beneficial bacteria in tank water is negligible so the only benefit to bringing it would be to have something to run the old filters with and prevent a cycle and keep the bb alive. 
If i was in your position i would buy as many 5 gallon buckets as i could and literally take the water with you (good to transport the piranhas with to) or at least 75% of the old water, or set up the tank in your new house and run a powerhead or small filter to prevent new tank syndrome and get rid of the chlorine then add the old filters quickly so the bb does not die. If you ran filters with 70% new water you will end up cycling the tank again and i could take around 2 weeks before you add new fish.

Its all about your beneficial bacteria and keeping those buggers alive!!


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know how to post pictures


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

below the text box when posting there is an attach this file button, above that there choose file pick the one you want then press attach this file, then you will be given the option to add to post.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

this is one of my bigger ones.. he has some red coming in.. his tail has black on it and he is just colorful







this is the smallest guy.. the one i bought first.. no color.. nothing at all

sorry they are sideways.. the pictures do no justice either and i feel dumb.. but the top one has a lot of color in real life.. you can tell he's an actual RED BELLY piranha.. the bottom picture the guy has no color.. nothing to him at all


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Not bad, they kinda of look washed out, try feeding krill, shrimp and pellets. It should bring out their red more.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

could be a pacu from the look of the mouth in that pic but i doubt it i don't no why it would be smaller tho they grow faster and bigger than pygos, can you get a clear shot of him from that pic he looks to be completely silver no colour at all? Also what are your params they could be stressed out.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

yes he is basically all silver no color at all.. i have just recently started raw shrimp.. i also use beef heart and bloodworms but i will try the other stuff.. my tank is a 55 gallon.. it's a "long" lol i don't know what that means but that is what the guy told me that i bought it off of


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Do you have a water chemistry set, if not i would recommend one to check your ammonia nitrite and nitrate levels. Probably a runt who appears to be getting picked on by the others by the look of his tail, feed em till they bust n hopefully he can catch up to them sooner than later.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well right now I am fighting bad water. I dont know the exact numbers right now but I know my nitrates were high so I went and bought a canister filter and got it up and running yesterday and I have a bio wheel HOB filter running right now with it so hopefully it will help. Along with a water change about every 2-3 days until water gets healthy again


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

kk that prob why they aren't showing colour, make sure your waterchages are with de chlorinated water also check your tap water since some people have high ammonia in there tap water or other contaminants like chloramine.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How do you know the new ones are younger? Even fish from a same batch will grow at different speeds. Some faster, some slower. Its not uncommon to have say 200 at 1" & 50 at 1.5" & 200 at 1/2" in a batch. Like said before never move a tank with any water in it. 55gal has thin glass anyhow. When you move buy some buckets or cheap tubs & save at 20-30gals of your aged water, keep your filters wet in aged water, move tank, add aged water. Top off with treated freshwater, add filter & fish & your done. No different than doing a 50% water change.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

he just looks small to me, im preety sure the "new" reds were a bit bigger than him.

From the pic he doesnt look washed out, but makes sure to feed him on a variety diet and to keep on task with water changes. these are all esssential for a beautiful "quick" growing happy red belly lmao

deff not a pacu as in the first pic you can clearly see the lower jaw sticks out


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay I figured maybe he was just a runt but wanted to make sure. I am doing another water change today and will be doing them every 2-3 days until my water is healthy then about once a week. I have a 20 gallon fish tank that I plan on keeping water from my 55 in and about 3 5 gallon buckets so I should be able to transfer 35 gallons and maybe more. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

your little guy is just a little pansy, kinda like you. he won't grow up and be a man, like you. i feel sorry for him, taking after his owner and all.

just kidding davery, youre welcome for setting up your canister filter


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Helping* set it up


----------

